# Ariens 10962 friction disc



## Savian1973 (Jan 28, 2011)

Good morning all. I have an Ariens 10962 that I believe has a bad friction disc. I have already ordered a new one which should be here any day. Problem is I am not sure how to remove the old one? From different diagrams it seems I will have to nearly remove all the components of the gear box to do this. Has anyone had to do this for the 10962?

The reason I am replacing it is because of the age and also since the snow throwers gears do not usually line up to the corresponding gear selector. At times when I have the motor in Neutral I till continue to move or go in reverse. I have tried to adjust this but continues to do the same. Also from time time. I have difficulty in shifty from Neutral to reverse. I would appreciate all opinions and especially those who have dealt with this particular model.

Thanks
J


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Should be the same process for most Ariens 10,000 series, no?


----------



## Savian1973 (Jan 28, 2011)

No. The shaft on the video doesn't go the entire way across. In the video he has ro to remove the disc. On my pic the shaft goes to the other side.


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

Good luck . I just did one for my friends machine Mtd 1994 . 1 1/2 half of it talking . The guys here told me to see Dannyboys post on face book . Great video . Good luck . eyeboltman


----------



## Savian1973 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Usually I wouldn't mind diving right into but sometimes gaining the wisdom of others allows you to make the repair a lot easier and sometimes steers you away from huge mistakes. Besides I wasn't sure if anyone had tackled the problem and documented it. I may just do that myself.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think a worn disc is just going to slip. If your gears are not lining up with that the shifter says you should be at that is an adjustment issue. Your blower if very old too, so your issue could be worn bearings and bushings under there. While you take it apart check for loose parts.


----------



## Savian1973 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks I will keep that in mind as well. I figured that as well. I believe I will just take my time and disassemble it all. This way I can inspect and hopefully replace worn parts.


----------



## Savian1973 (Jan 28, 2011)

FYI I got the new friction disc in yesterday and installed it. I had to basically disassemble the entire gear box to get to it. It looks as if that may have the the origin friction disc in there from 40 years ago. Altogether it took about 4-5 hours. I also found why I snothrower is not holding in neutral or reverse. It's seems there is a metal tab that when you engage the clutch and shift it to neutral that the transmission hooks onto. If the clutch isn't squeezed hard enough the hook will not sit up on the metal tab. The metal tab prevents the friction wheel from touching the plate. Also to get to reverse you need to be able to **** beyond neutral which it would not allow me to do. I made an adjustment on the clutch handle which not allows it to shift to neutral and reverse but I have to squeeze it pretty hard.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I had the same problem as you. My '72 Ariens was slipping while in forward gear for the past couple storms, and then didn't engage at all the past storm. I just did my friction disc two nights ago. 
Same exact set up as yours.
Had to take pretty much the entire thing to get to it. All in all, took about the same time as you did.
My old one was extremely worn out and had a couple chunks missing from it. The new one seems to grip the friction plate perfectly but I haven't had a chance to test it out because I have my handle bars off to repaint them.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Savian1973, good to see you over here. It looks like the guys over here are taking good care of you (I knew they would). 

My friction wheel looks to be in very good shape on my '73 and it grips like crazy when engaged. I'm guessing on my unit you squeeze to engage and on yours you squeeze to stop the drive. Otherwise I am not sure why you would need a neutral.


----------

